# spiny mice how to sex?



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey i got 5 spiny mice yesterday have been told that they think they are female


is it clear like on rats and fancy mice that they are def male :blush:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

pretty much same as sexing mice.

Though it can become even clearer when they reach maturity, problem is males don't tend to get on, so leaving it til then might be a problem if they aren't all female...

Just pick them up, turn them over and have a look, the difference is the space between the genitals and the anus, on females they will be very close together, on males they will be further apart, look on any fancy mouse website and there should be pics, its exactly the same for spiny's


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

thts all good then 

think they def girls thanks:notworthy:


----------

